# What is this?



## harleydmn (Jul 25, 2013)

Just found these on my leaves. What are these and what can I do?


----------



## harleydmn (Jul 25, 2013)

I only found 1 leaf like this.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 25, 2013)

I have no idea but that is crazy looking.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 25, 2013)

in all my days on the farm and fields and everything in between i have not seen that, that my friend is something you better but in a jar with some alochol and preserve...
is there a worm, are bug in those cone shaped pods...
nature is all messed up , we are seeing things that were not present 40 years ago.


----------



## harleydmn (Jul 25, 2013)

I squeezed them and just have a liquid out of them


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 25, 2013)

yuc...after a little research...it could be a type of gall, check out gall on grape leaves on net


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 25, 2013)

Good call James. Here's a quick link I found: http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/grapeipm/grape_tube_gallmaker.htm


----------



## GreginND (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, it is a gall. Too late to prevent them but it shouldn't to any harm.


----------



## bchilders (Jul 25, 2013)

From a distance it looked like grape leaf phylloxera which should be removed when found to prevent them from wintering over. Nice find. I am sure they have been around longer than we think.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 25, 2013)

the things in nature baffle me sometimes..its amazing.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes those are some form of gall on the leaves. One possibility is the Tumid Gallmaker. It usually is not a major problem unless you get a huge invasion of the gallmakers.


----------



## DaveL (Jul 25, 2013)

You guys are all wrong. Those are young Codias Mazollias, of the Ocotoberest family. 
Theyt should ripen about the 3rd week of October and turn a nice 2 tone shade of yellow or oarnge and brown. I believe laymen refer to them as Candy Corn. Just in time for Halloween.


----------



## harleydmn (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there anything I can spray to get rid of these? Also the first pic isn't the same. Any ideas what to do


----------

